# Doing the Florida camping thing this weekend....



## squatting dog (Sep 7, 2022)

Wish me luck.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

I think that @Gary O'  's post above,
 means that he wants to go with you!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I think that @Gary O' 's post above,
> means that he wants to go with you!


Oh, yeah, you bet

*SNAKES and GATORS and CROCS, OH MY!*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

Are they any wilder or less friendly to humans, than *your* local wildlife, @Gary O' ???


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Are they any wilder or less friendly to humans, than *your* local wildlife, @Gary O'


I'll put up with our bears and big cats any day
Things that 'slither'.....uh, no
There's zero snakes up at our cabin
Snakes hate pumice

My son just told us a bear ripped open our trash shed
tore off the door and have had it at the cans



The wildfires up the mountain has driven 'em down

I'll take it


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2022)

That trash shed looked pretty solid to me..... poor bears, I have to admit.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That trash shed looked pretty solid to me


Nothing is 'solid' around bear...nothing
If they want in, they're gettin' in

That shed was designed to slow 'em down
and built the doors a bit lightly, so they wouldn't just tear the whole shed to bits
Unfortunately, if yer not there, they can be as slow as they want

Well, enough of bears
I wanta hear how my favorite Dawgs' camping trip goes


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2022)

Snakes and gators and crocs don't bother me about Florida camping.  Mosquitos big enough to carry off small children and humidity that you have to swim through does.  

Lying on an air mattress all night in a tent that doubles as a steam bath.....well, my idea of hell.  

I've been here in Florida for 44 years and have done a lot of tent camping, even in the heat of summer, over the years.  Never again.  Give me an air-conditioned trailer or motor home.  

I've turned into a wuss, majorly.  I'll admit it.  I may take the little ones camping one of these days, but it'll for sure be in cooler weather.


----------



## deaver (Sep 7, 2022)

sd if you are in nawth flawda then try the osceola natl forest, there are numerous campgrounds. well there were the last time i was there dozen years ago..


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 7, 2022)

deaver said:


> sd if you are in nawth flawda then try the osceola natl forest, there are numerous campgrounds. well there were the last time i was there dozen years ago..


Nah. I prefer my camping these days like Jujube... roughing it means no cable tv hookup   and I much prefer dry desert.


----------



## Bella (Sep 7, 2022)

Yeah, no. These days, my idea of "camping" is a room at the Radisson.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

If that is _roughing it, _@Bella 
what does your usual abode look like?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2022)

I wouldn't mind a little "Glamping".......


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 8, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I prefer my camping these days like Jujube... roughing it means no cable tv hookup  and I much prefer dry desert.


Doesn't sound much like Florida...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 8, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I wouldn't mind a little "Glamping".......


I'm going with you!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 8, 2022)

jujube said:


> I've been here in Florida for 44 years and have done a lot of tent camping, even in the heat of summer, over the years. Never again. Give me an air-conditioned trailer or motor home.


Absolutely, could say the same.  Camped out many times in a tent from the age of about 8 in Florida, could not do it today.

Not in summer anyway, too hot and humid.  The tents we had back in the day could not keep the no-see-ems out, and not all the mosquitos.  Don't know how we did it and still had so much fun...  Oh to be young - I guess.


----------



## Bella (Sep 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> If that is _roughing it, _@Bella
> *what does your usual abode look like? *





Bella


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2022)

And @Bella 
Is this personal home of yours  
located in Florida?

(keeping to the thread topic )


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> And @Bella
> Is this personal home of yours
> located in Florida?
> 
> (keeping to the thread topic )


Maybe it's Disney-Taj?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe it's Disney-Taj?


Disney-Taj-Glamping?


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 9, 2022)

Camping in  "God's Waiting Room" is a new one for me.  Best of luck!


----------



## jujube (Sep 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> And @Bella
> Is this personal home of yours
> located in Florida?
> 
> (keeping to the thread topic )


We have a mosque here in Sanford only a couple of miles from my house that I swear looks like the Taj Mahal.  A little bit of India in  Central Florida.


----------

